# Isn't it a shame about......Africa...



## Sasquatch! (Jun 13, 2010)

...ya know... and their socio-politico thingamajigs?

It's like.... 97% of them can't enjoy buttered popcorn.

And children getting kidnapped left right and centre...Madonna should be ashamed.


...



Ok, I fail at making serious threads.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 13, 2010)

Nah it was very very very serious


*trying not to giggle in the back ground*
what a wonderful thread :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 13, 2010)

I seriously approve of this.

Who needs serious threads, anyways?
We're here to have fun! Let's do that, dammit!
:happy:


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah and what about those international sweatshops that do bad stuff and junk to economies and stuff.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm more concerned with the dolphins caught in tuna nets... but I just can't say no to those tuna salad sandwichs.

Tasty tasty tuna melts:eat2:


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jun 13, 2010)

I thought you were making a reference to "Bridget Jones' Diary." "Isn't it terrible about Chechnya...CHEC-nya...Chec-ny-AAA..."


----------



## Paquito (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh no, your ocean's all oily and junk.


----------



## Esther (Jun 14, 2010)

the ice caps is meltign


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 14, 2010)

Esther said:


> the ice caps is meltign



Incidientally this is making the earth fatter.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 14, 2010)

And...the end is near.


----------



## talpa (Jun 14, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I'm more concerned with the dolphins caught in tuna nets... but I just can't say no to those tuna salad sandwichs.
> 
> Tasty tasty tuna melts:eat2:


If dolphins are so damn clever, why do they keep getting stuck in the nets? Seriously, I say forget the tuna and try a dolphin melt instead. Mmm, full of bottlenosed goodness. :eat1:


----------



## Zowie (Jun 14, 2010)

talpa said:


> If dolphins are so damn clever, why do they keep getting stuck in the nets? Seriously, I say forget the tuna and try a dolphin melt instead. Mmm, full of bottlenosed goodness. :eat1:



Flipper always freaked me out. I'm making this the dolphin hate thread.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 14, 2010)

What about Free Willy?
I knew some kids that were terrified of him.

But yeah... those silly dolphins... Being rebels doesn't pay off for them.


----------



## Melian (Jun 14, 2010)

FUCK YOU, DOLPHIN. 

FUCK YOU, WHALE.

click

Seriously, if dolphins are so smart, why do they live in igloos?


----------



## Paquito (Jun 14, 2010)

Did you know dolphins are just gay sharks?


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 14, 2010)

And KillerWhales are just freakishly large black and white dolphins.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

Dolphins can suck it.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 14, 2010)

And just as I was recovering from the West Nile Virus....I came down with Swine Flu...*oink*


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

Let me be the swine in your flu, baby doll.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Let me be the swine in your flu, baby doll.



You're more like the pain in my ass.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> You're more like the pain in my ass.



Well then. Let it be known henceforth that JenFromOC is officially a turd face.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Well then. Let it be known henceforth that JenFromOC is officially a turd face.



Cool. I changed my custom user title to reflect my new identity.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Cool. I changed my custom user title to reflect my new identity.



I too have changed my title!


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I too have changed my title!



I am in love with you...therefore, I have to treat you like crap. Just like 6th grade


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I am in love with you...therefore, I have to treat you like crap. Just like 6th grade



Do you like me?

[x]yes [ ]no

I pre-checked "yes" for ya!


----------



## Paquito (Jun 14, 2010)

Anyone wanna share pudding cups over a discussion of the conflict in Darfur?
WTF is a Darfur anyway?


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Anyone wanna share pudding cups over a discussion of the conflict in Darfur?
> WTF is a Darfur anyway?



I think thats what I groan out when I throw up.


----------



## RJI (Jun 14, 2010)

This thread is much better then I expected.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 14, 2010)

Chaz, Jen, why doncha just f&%k already? 

Aaanywho. Anyone know about this?

Avian bird flu hit in the year of the chicken.
Swine flu hit in the year of the pig.
2012 is the year of the dragon. 

I have come to terms with the fact that we are all screwed.

Also, if the movie 2012 is anything near correct, Africa will survive the end of the world, so be nice.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Chaz, Jen, why doncha just f&%k already?
> 
> Aaanywho. Anyone know about this?
> 
> ...



I'm gonna be completely honest with you here. If my life is taken from me by a friggin dragon...well...I am cool with that. I mean obviously I was doing something pretty hardcore to be killed by a dragon.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I'm gonna be completely honest with you here. If my life is taken from me by a friggin dragon...well...I am cool with that. I mean obviously I was doing something pretty hardcore to be killed by a dragon.



Or it'll just be some shitty reptile-transmitted disease. 
I refuse to get shots for "iguana fever" or whatnot.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 14, 2010)

Gotta look out for those RTDs. They're a bitch.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Or it'll just be some shitty reptile-transimitted disease.
> I refuse to get shots for "iguana fever" or whatnot.



How many iguanas do I have to sex before I start incubating?


----------



## Zowie (Jun 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> How many iguanas do I have to sex before I start incubating?



I believe you get it by proximity only. Sexing the iguanas is the only known cure.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I believe you get it by proximity only. Sexing the iguanas is the only known cure.



Ah. That explains why I am not incubating the next pandemic!


----------



## Zowie (Jun 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Ah. That explains why I am not incubating the next pandemic!



Oh Lord.

I wanted to draw this... But I can't stop laughing. Not to mention iguanas are hard to draw.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Oh Lord.
> 
> I wanted to draw this... But I can't stop laughing. Not to mention iguanas are hard to draw.



Okay remember how I said I wish I was cool enough to be drawn as a furry? I take it back...just don't make me the iguana getting reamed.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 14, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I'm more concerned with the dolphins caught in tuna nets... but I just can't say no to those tuna salad sandwichs.
> 
> Tasty tasty tuna melts:eat2:


<with that oh so delicate dolphin tang>


----------



## Zowie (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## WillSpark (Jun 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


>



Dammit all


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


>



Haha, awesome. You rock.

Also, I have been here for years and never had an avatar until now, so thanks!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 14, 2010)

BBR iz coming to get yoo


----------



## Zowie (Jun 14, 2010)

You guys are the best. I wish I had spent more than two minutes on it now, though.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 14, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Chaz, Jen, why doncha just f&%k already?
> 
> Aaanywho. Anyone know about this?
> 
> ...



How do you know we haven't fucked already?


----------



## djudex (Jun 14, 2010)

Because Chaz's brain would have melted.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 14, 2010)

djudex said:


> Because Chaz's brain would have melted.



Yeah. Pretty much this.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


>




Is this a furry sub-type called a scaly ?


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 15, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> Is this a furry sub-type called a scaly ?



Unfortunately, I know the answer to this. And yes, reptiles are called "scalies" by the furry community.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Unfortunately, I know the answer to this. And yes, reptiles are called "scalies" by the furry community.



Your avatar seems all the more appropriate now.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Unfortunately, I know the answer to this. And yes, reptiles are called "scalies" by the furry community.




Wow, I guess I stumbled in to some truth there. I was just being a smart ass. Its all out there folks.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 15, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Your avatar seems all the more appropriate now.



Hey, you with the lion face. Shut Up!


----------



## Paquito (Jun 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Hey, you with the lion face. Shut Up!



Did I ruffle your scales?


----------



## Esther (Jun 15, 2010)

dRaGoN pNeUmOnIa


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Dammit all



It could be worse Will. She could have put you with the Marshmallow Dragon.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 15, 2010)

This board has become amazingness .
awesome people!!!!!:happy:


----------



## veil (Jun 15, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Let me be the swine in your flu, baby doll.



what popped in my head:

I WILL BE YOUR SWINE FLU BABY
PUT YOUR TINY HAND IN MINE


who even knows man


----------



## Esther (Jun 15, 2010)

extra_fat_guy said:


> It could be worse Will. She could have put you with the Marshmallow Dragon.



hahahahahahaaa


----------



## veil (Jun 15, 2010)

extra_fat_guy said:


> It could be worse Will. She could have put you with the Marshmallow Dragon.



pppffffhahahahhaa


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 15, 2010)

extra_fat_guy said:


> It could be worse Will. She could have put you with the Marshmallow Dragon.



Okay, okay. Fair 'nuf. That was brilliant.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 15, 2010)

This thread is made of Epic Win.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Okay, okay. Fair 'nuf. That was brilliant.



I have my moments. But Esther posting dRaGoN pNeUmOnIa made me think of it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 15, 2010)

well shit . . . if everyone else is putting up there cool Avatars I am too. I just didn't because I didn't want to make you guys jealous.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't even have a damn avatar...I'm just a turd face. And single. LOL


----------



## djudex (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I don't even have a damn avatar...I'm just a turd face. And single. LOL



Don't feel too bad, I don't have a cool avatar cartoon picture either and I'm also single.

We should start a club!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 15, 2010)

Or we could just ask Eggplant nicely to draw us one


----------



## Zowie (Jun 15, 2010)

Too many people I need to quote... But well, wow, thanks everyone! 

And yes, I do requests, should anyone want one. I'll even format it and all that shit. Actually, Jen almost ended up in the last cartoon, with her "Stop cheating on me!". But I got lazy. Sorry, Jen...


I'm so taking over the world  Or at least Dims. Or least least the avatars on a subforum on dims.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 15, 2010)

Another BHR


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I don't even have a damn avatar...I'm just a turd face. And single. LOL



Yeah yeah!!!! I got an avatar! Thanks eggplant....it's awesomesauce


----------



## veil (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Too many people I need to quote... But well, wow, thanks everyone!
> 
> And yes, I do requests, should anyone want one. I'll even format it and all that shit. Actually, Jen almost ended up in the last cartoon, with her "Stop cheating on me!". But I got lazy. Sorry, Jen...
> 
> ...




tiny pony says 





_pleeeeeeeease?_​


----------



## djudex (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> And yes, I do requests, should anyone want one.



omg can I have one pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease?!?!??! :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Zowie (Jun 15, 2010)

Hahaha, this only gives me bragging rights. 


"So like, this internet forum I'm on, but I can't tell you which one, everyone is using these little doodles I make as their avatars!"


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 15, 2010)

It's like a badge of honor and I'm in two!! <connekshuns: I'se gotz dem!>


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> How do you know we haven't fucked already?



see that's why you can never ever assume...


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, this only gives me bragging rights.
> 
> 
> "So like, this internet forum I'm on, but I can't tell you which one, everyone is using these little doodles I make as their avatars!"



heheheh.....

Your comedic timing + doodle goodness = possibly a lot of peanutsnudge:happy:


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, this only gives me bragging rights.
> 
> 
> "So like, this internet forum I'm on, but I can't tell you which one, everyone is using these little doodles I make as their avatars!"





chicken legs said:


> heheheh.....
> 
> Your comedic timing + doodle goodness = possibly a lot of peanutsnudge:happy:



better question though? why can't she say which one?


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> And yes, I do requests, should anyone want one. I'll even format it and all that shit. .



Okay okay okay, I want one too pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaasssssseeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::bow::bow::bow: pretty please!


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> better question though? why can't she say which one?




Are we that naughty?...**looks off into the distance with pride**


----------



## Zowie (Jun 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> better question though? why can't she say which one?



No no, not that I'm ashamed of being here, just I don't want to explain to friends/family the whole shizzbang and that it's not a fetish and all and all.

I'm fairly certain I'm not the only person who thinks this?


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> No no, not that I'm ashamed of being here, just I don't want to explain to friends/family the whole shizzbang and that it's not a fetish and all and all.
> 
> I'm fairly certain I'm not the only person who thinks this?



My feelings exactly. I never tell anyone about Dims. It's too much to explain.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> My feelings exactly. I never tell anyone about Dims. It's too much to explain.



Right, I mean, I could, if someone asked me directly, and go into the works of it and let them know where I stand. There's a lot of stuff on this site I'd rather not be associated with, and I wouldn't want people to think it's something I support.


Not to mention, knowing my friends, they'd just talk about it and skew it out of proportion.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> My feelings exactly. I never tell anyone about Dims. It's too much to explain.




How could anyone fully explain all the drama that is "Dims". It would be impossible. I do tell people about it though, just not in detail.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Right, I mean, I could, if someone asked me directly, and go into the works of it and let them know where I stand. There's a lot of stuff on this site I'd rather not be associated with, and I wouldn't want people to think it's something I support.
> 
> 
> Not to mention, knowing my friends, they'd just talk about it and skew it out of proportion.



My friends make me explain the whole fat guy thing every time we go out drinking LOL....


----------



## Zowie (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> My friends make me explain the whole fat guy thing every time we go out drinking LOL....



Hahaha, lord, good thing that hasn't happened to me yet. 
What do you say?
I mean, just saying that you like bigger guys doesn't make for a very long conversation.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, lord, good thing that hasn't happened to me yet.
> What do you say?
> I mean, just saying that you like bigger guys doesn't make for a very long conversation.



I always say, "Why do you like athletic guys?" They don't know the answer to that anymore than I know the answer to liking fat guys. Then we start talking shit about each other and forget it ever came up LOL


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> My feelings exactly. I never tell anyone about Dims. It's too much to explain.



Not to be rude but you're starting to sound like some of the Closeted male FAs. I can respect the idea of not wanting to explain your likes and dislikes to everyone. But you've never even let on to a friend that you not only like fat guys you talk to them on the internet now and then? It's not like you're talking to us on Teamspeak about a WOW clan.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Not to be rude but you're starting to sound like some of the Closeted male FAs. I can respect the idea of not wanting to explain your likes and dislikes to everyone. But you've never even let on to a friend that you not only like fat guys you talk to them on the internet now and then? It's not like you're talking to us on Teamspeak about a WOW clan.



Yeah, I am very open about liking fat guys AND I talk about a website in which I talk to fat guys. I don't want people to know about Dims specifically. There are many things here fetish related that I'm not into and don't want to be associated with.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Yeah, I talk about a website in which I talk to fat guys. I don't want people to know about Dims specifically. There are many things here fetish related that I'm not into and don't want to be associated with.



I can totally understand that. I don't fully understand what makes me tick sexually, I'm not about to tell people I am on a site that advocates x, y, z...


----------



## Esther (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> No no, not that I'm ashamed of being here, just I don't want to explain to friends/family the whole shizzbang and that it's not a fetish and all and all.
> 
> I'm fairly certain I'm not the only person who thinks this?



You're not... I am the same way. I obviously date who I date, but with my friends and family its just an unspoken thing, no need to get into huge debates about it. They don't have to defend their likes and dislikes, why the fuck should I?

....and for the record, it's not so much about wanting to hide Dims specifically... I also post on an online diary site and some others, and I just don't want people I know creeping my posts.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I don't even have a damn avatar...I'm just a turd face. And single. LOL



Your parents must be two assholes because you are my favorite turd. That counts for something...right?


----------



## veil (Jun 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Not to be rude but you're starting to sound like some of the Closeted male FAs. I can respect the idea of not wanting to explain your likes and dislikes to everyone. But you've never even let on to a friend that you not only like fat guys you talk to them on the internet now and then? It's not like you're talking to us on Teamspeak about a WOW clan.



hey some of us wow players are super busy in real-people life too


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

veil said:


> hey some of us wow players are super busy in real-people life too



Yes, but honestly, if I was going to tell my boss about a net group that I'm in I think I'd rather admit to being an FA than admit to being a Farmville junky.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 15, 2010)

Um....excuse me.....


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Not to be rude but you're starting to sound like some of the Closeted male FAs. I can respect the idea of not wanting to explain your likes and dislikes to everyone. But you've never even let on to a friend that you not only like fat guys you talk to them on the internet now and then? It's not like you're talking to us on Teamspeak about a WOW clan.



There is a BHM/FFA Teamspeak group for wow? Any endgame play? I have a 5000+ GS DK I'd like to get up to 5800 GS.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Um....excuse me.....



hey... I'm just saying. Admitting that you spend a couple hundred hours a month playing a game... much more embarrassing than telling people you like fat dudes.

I've never said anything here I wouldn't be ballsy enough to affirm face to face.


----------



## veil (Jun 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Yes, but honestly, if I was going to tell my boss about a net group that I'm in I think I'd rather admit to being an FA than admit to being a Farmville junky.



yeah, i mean, i'm open about my love for big guys, but i do have a hard time discussing dims, mainly because i find the boards that are not this one kind of... well, a bit... um... okay, thumper's law, if i can't say anything nice i won't say anything at all.

(p.s. i only play once a week with my BFFs who are scattered cross country, i'm a big enough nerd to play, but not a big enough nerd to play very well)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> hey... I'm just saying. Admitting that you spend a couple hundred hours a month playing a game... much more embarrassing than telling people you like fat dudes.
> 
> I've never said anything here I wouldn't be ballsy enough to affirm face to face.


Honestly I think there are a LOT more people who'd rather admit to spending hours playing games than admit they like fat anything. Even to themselves. Which makes me sad.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> hey... I'm just saying. Admitting that you spend a couple hundred hours a month playing a game... much more embarrassing than telling people you like fat dudes.
> 
> I've never said anything here I wouldn't be ballsy enough to affirm face to face.



Everyone knows that I like fat guys. Everyone. I admit it, I live it, I own it. I just don't think that Dims is something that everyone needs to know about. My friends know that I interact on a board with BHM/FFA. I just don't use that term. It's personal and quite frankly, none of their business.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 15, 2010)

This thread has taken it's hold on me
I have not grinned so much in four pages

Feck! I think I just wrote that in tune to Maroon 5's "This Love"
And why did I just hear the Metal Gear Solid danger alert right after that?

Double feck! *runs from board screaming*


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Honestly I think there are a LOT more people who'd rather admit to spending hours playing games than admit they like fat anything. Even to themselves. Which makes me sad.



I don't know... It's not that it's a confrontational issue for me...but it is something I just don't get. I've seen people talk about being in the closet about liking fat folk as if... they were in some sort of imminent danger of being fired from their job and permanently ostracized from family functions. I don't understand that fear. Do thin people really talk that much smack about fat people behind our back?

Granted it may be slightly easier for me, I'm fat, there's no closet big enough to hide that factoid.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> This thread has taken it's hold on me
> I have not grinned so much in four pages
> 
> Feck! I think I just wrote that in tune to Maroon 5's "This Love"
> ...



I freakin' love Maroon 5.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Do thin people really talk that much smack about fat people behind our back?
> 
> .



Yes  and sometimes fat people talk about other fat people too.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## escapist (Jun 16, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Do thin people really talk that much smack about fat people behind our back?








You tell me...


----------



## Tau (Jun 16, 2010)

escapist said:


> You tell me...



This kinda made me laugh really hard


----------



## Melian (Jun 16, 2010)

Tau said:


> This kinda made me laugh really hard



Heh....me too.

And really, the same caption could be applied to a shot of 4 fat chicks showing their awesome cleavage in the mirror, while Scrawny McNoboobs glares from the hallway. So it goes both ways


----------



## Esther (Jun 16, 2010)

I, Scrawny McNoBoobs, agree with Melian.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 16, 2010)

hehe Scrawny McNoboobs..







for whatever reason Olive an Bluto came to mind. If only he were nice. Maybe someone needs to revise the story.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hahaha, there was a demotivational poster that had a BBW showing stunning amounts of cleavage, with the caption, "Epic Boobs, God's apology to fat girls" or something like that. I can't find it right now.

And yes, I also fall under 'Scrawny McNoBoobs'.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 16, 2010)

You know, it's been proven that people seek out things they want that they lack in their mates. All this Scrawny McNoboobs talk probably holds some water in the small FFA community.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 16, 2010)

mmmmmmm....mooobbbsss:eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 16, 2010)

...for each one of these...: 





...you get 10x more of these:


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 16, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> ...ya know... and their socio-politico thingamajigs?
> 
> It's like.... 97% of them can't enjoy buttered popcorn.
> 
> ...



"When I look at the staving kids in Africa I just want to cry. I mean why can't I be that skinny." ...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 16, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> "When I look at the staving kids in Africa I just want to cry. I mean why can't I be that skinny." ...



O.M.G. 

The shame of it is I heard a female say that and I was pretty damn sure, that unlike you, she was _not _kidding.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 16, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> The shame of it is I heard a female say that and I was pretty damn sure, that unlike you, she was _not _kidding.




Thats scary..

That line was from a clip of the movie White Chicks but I didn't want to post a 10 minute clip for a 30 second line and I have no editing skills...**pouts**


----------



## stldpn (Jun 16, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> ...for each one of these...:
> 
> 
> ...you get 10x more of these:



Well I don't have the cute captions or anything but I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that a lot of fat men have a similar experience. Even women who say they like fat guys will often turn down a bottom heavy bhm. Even among fat people there is a strange hierarchy concerning what is acceptable and what is not. I find it odd, and sometimes even disturbing when I hear it roll out of a BBW's mouth. Suffice it to say I'm not looking to revisit the conversation. But people can be ridiculous on both ends of the stick


----------



## stldpn (Jun 16, 2010)

escapist said:


> You tell me...



I'm thinking that's less about fat people and more about being in the social situation of being a loner. Loners can be thin too. The thing is I think people build it up bigger than it is. Some people have juvenile mentalities that are built strictly out of ignorance.*Hint* Most of the time these people do change their mind when you refuse to consider the fact that you're dating a fat guy/girl humorous. Others are just assholes.And I have to say I'm always curious why people give a fuck what they think anyway?


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 16, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Even women who say they like fat guys will often turn down a bottom heavy bhm.



***runs into thread*** Bottom heavy man.....where..where....

This is ..I think, my third post (the first few are seriously embarrassing)..."I agree more big butts, except with ffa and a guy's butt and legs get huge. Sorry for the simple sentence, butt when i think about bottom heaviness my 
IQ drops below the waist."

Funny thing is, everyone thought I was a guy..:blush: I know I'm a bit of a tomboy.. but dang.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 23, 2010)

I Can Make Serious Contributy Threads.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 23, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I Can Make Serious Contributy Threads.


<pats Sassy's ass> Yes you can honey!


----------

